# N & B Flair Garage weight capacity



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,
An old question and probably been answered before. Does anyone know the max load capable of being carried in the garage of a N&B 8000i ? We currently have a 160kg m/bike and some other stuff in there. we took it to a weigh bridge today and we were well under on the back, front and overall weight. We're thinking of getting a bigger slightly heavier bike and want to be sure the garage can take up to 250 kg. we've had the floor covered in metal plate to give added strength.

Many thanks

John


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Give Clive Mott a PM/email.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My 5 tonne Merc chassis is rated at 350 kg for the garage.Your Iveco is a 6.5 tonne so I would have thought that your requirements would be easily met.
tony

ps emaill N+B and get it from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks both for the info.We will be going to Polch to get the damp checks done in late March so I'll confirm it then, as we all know all manufacturers are very cagey about weights in garages. if we'd have followed the advice of one sales man when we were first looking we would have ended up with a large van that wouldn't have had anywhere near the allowance in the garage we needed. 
Thanks again

John


----------

